# Cockatiel Profiles



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Just thought it might be fun to make profiles of our tiels!

*Name*:

*Picture*

*Sex*:

*Mutation*: 

*Hatch date (if known)*:

*Favorite Toys*:

*Favorite Foods*:

*Bio*:

*Personality quirks*:

-------------------------------------------------

I'll start.

*Name*: Jupiter, aka Juju










*Sex*: Male

*Mutation*: Whiteface pied split pearl

*Hatch date (if known)*: Unknown

*Favorite Toys*: Anything shreddable

*Favorite Foods*: Beans and grains, Nutriberries, eggs, potato chips (no he does not get them!)

*Bio*: Juju was my first tiel, and I've had him since July 2012. I adopted him from a girl who was going off to college and could not keep her birds, but she had originally gotten him from the humane society. Before that. he came from a hoarding situation.

*Personality quirks*: Juju is kind of a jerk. :lol: He gets pissy with other birds for getting too close to him, and dislikes all of them except Moon (whom he just tolerates a bit better). His favorite place to hang out is on heads. He does not like hands unless they are giving him scritches. He flock calls a lot if I'm not in the room.

*Name*: Moon










*Sex*: Male

*Mutation*: Whiteface cinnamon lutino

*Hatch date (if known)*: 2009

*Favorite Toys*: Shreddables, hair, clothing, fabric

*Favorite Foods*: Seed, pellets, eggs, grains and beans

*Bio*: I got Moon second-hand from a bird shop after his first family decided they were not bird people and gave him away. He was hatched in Washington State, and I don't know much more than that. I adopted him in August 2012.

*Personality quirks*: Where do I begin? Moon IS a personality quirk! I never quite know what's going on in his head. He talks when he wants to impress someone -- his favorite phrases are "Hello" and "What are you doing?" though he CAN also say "I love you" and "I'm a pretty birdie." Sometimes he will start ranting in birdie/English gibberish and he sounds like he's possessed. He's fickle and has transferred his affections several times, but Freya is currently his favorite and the one he tries to woo. He is never far from her though she couldn't care less about him. Even though he's her lovesick puppy, he often gets angry when she asks him for scritches and pecks her. He's romantically challenged. Moon is a tame boy but since he has met other birds he does not usually choose to hang out on people. He has never allowed scritches from humans. His flock call is extremely shrill and ear-piercing.

*Name*: Freya










*Sex*: Female

*Mutation*: Whiteface pearl pied

*Hatch date (if known)*: Est. September/October 2012

*Favorite Toys*: Computer keys, my mouse, my glasses, my teeth, my face, anything she shouldn't have. Also vine balls and shiny things.

*Favorite Foods*: Everything!

*Bio*: I purchased Freya as a baby from a local bird shop in December 2012. From day one she was my little buddy! 

*Personality quirks*: Extremely active, playful, with a crazy streak. She's a bit of a velcro bird especially if she hasn't seen me in several hours. She is affectionate but only when she's in the mood...otherwise she just wants to run around and play. She's very sassy and also possessive of me. If I'm giving another bird attention she loves to run over and butt in. She is possibly my brattiest bird but I love her to death. She is also the only one of my cockatiels to pick up toys with her foot.

*Name*: Gypsy










*Sex*: Female

*Mutation*: Cinnamon

*Hatch date (if known)*: Est. May 2012

*Favorite Toys*: Computer keys, cuttle bone -- she is not very playful

*Favorite Foods*: Seeds, pellets (she's not very adventurous)

*Bio*: I am Gypsy's second owner, and have had her since March 2013. She had a good home before, but her mate died in an accident and her owner wanted her to go to a home where she could be around other birds. 

*Personality quirks*: Gypsy is a quiet, calm girl that lives for head scratches. She likes to hang out on my desk, chair or leg when I'm at the computer and bug me for attention. She also has a mischievous streak and likes to attack my things. She severed one of my mouse cords within days of coming home, and nearly did the same to my speaker wires before I rescued them. She does not much care for my other birds. She likes all people as long as they will scratch her head!


----------



## sarahxxx92 (Dec 11, 2012)

Name: Bandit

Picture


Sex: Female

Mutation: (not sure ) Pearl pied?

Hatch date (if known): unknown

Favorite Toys: Balls, bells, anything shreddable, paper, my computer keys  

Favorite Foods: seed seed and more seed.. I can't so far get her to eat anything else

Bio: I got Bandit in December, she is hand raised and I just fell in love with her and knew I had to have her! We are best friends and she spends a lot of her time out of her cage and getting spoilt. She LOVES head scratches, and bath time (shower/misting)! 

Personality quirks: Bandit loves attention and she will take head scratches from anyone! she loves trying to chew things that she shouldn't, such as my computer keys/headphones... she is also obsessed with the curtains in my bedroom. She is starting to become more confident around my budgies but gets jealous if they are getting attention


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

this is a fun idea! i love reading how people got their birds  

*Name:* Ollie (Olive)

*Sex:* Female

*Mutation:* Cinnamon Pearl split Pied

*Hatch date (if known)* probably 2011.

*Favourite Toys:* Ollie doesn't like bird toys at all but she enjoys shredding cane baskets and books, chewing my phone cover, and picking beads on cushions. 

*Favourite Foods:* well this is embarassing. Ollie's a bit of a junkie! um. Seeds, cornflakes, potatoe or corn chips, and spinach.

*Bio:* I bought Ollie from a farm petshop place. She lived in a large aviary with many different kinds of birds in it. The guy there said that Ollie was a 2 month old male. Turns out she's actually a girl, and I think she was probably closer to 4 months.

*Personality quirks:* Very easily freaked, doesn't like changes\new things (no swapping round a cage arrangement for her!), affectionate, loves head scritches, quite quiet, and loves chewing things and wrecking things!


*Name:* Bjorn

*Sex:* Male

*Mutation:* DYC Pied split Pearl Whiteface

*Hatch date (if known)* 23rd December 2012

*Favourite Toys:* don't know any as of yet - haven't had him long enough to find out! he loves bobby pins though.

*Favourite foods:* seeds, spinach, and broccoli.

*Bio:* Bought Bjorn just over a week ago from a breeder. He came from a clutch of three, was parent-raised, but handled frequently. 

*Personality quirks:* Loves head scratches - he squeaks when he wants them. And he chirps and whistles indistinguishable sounds all the time when he's by himself in the room - as soon as you enter the room he stops and pretends he can't make a sound!

p.s. first pic is Ollie. second is Bjorn.
looking forward to reading other peoples!!


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Name: Woodstock/Woody/Beakface

Picture









Sex: Male

Mutation: Normal grey split to whiteface and pearl 

Hatch date (if known): Spring 2012

Favorite Toys: Anything made of raffia that he can destroy, his fruit kebab stick (with no food on), scoobie strings with buttons threaded on.

Favorite Foods: Seeds, millet, carrot

Bio: Woodstock came from a petshop aviary as a companion to my elderly cockatiel, Bob. Sadly, Bob died not long after and Woodstock became my bird (as opposed to the family bird) and moved to uni with me. His "bird skills" are terrible and everything takes a while for him to pick up.

Personality quirks: Gets jealous easily if someone/something else gets my attention. Has a proper sense of humour and loves to clown around if he thinks I'm sad so that I'll smile again.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Name:Hank

Picture









Sex:Female

Mutationearl

Hatch date (if known):May 2012

Favorite Toys:
cellphone case, glasses, keyboard, anything shreddable, beaded shirts, tv remote, grapevine wreath, and the occasional bird toy

Favorite Foods:mashed butternut squash, dill, thyme, chicken, sandwiches, avicakes, vegetables, seed

Bio: I got Hank from a pretty good family owned petstore. She is my first tiel. I wanted a male but naturally I picked a girl(no complaints). We kept her name Hank because we were use to it. She is really bonded to me although she does love my mom and dad also. Most of the day she is out of the cage sitting on someone preening, when she isn't she's ontop of her cage going about her Cockatiel business.

Personality quirks: Sweet 98% of the time. Very vocal. She hates fingers but no problem eating treats out of hands. She loves her face rubbed with our chins and will run up to our faces begging for them(her version of scritches). She is enamored with one of my dogs for whatever reason. She eats with her feet like a pro. Like most teils she is a sweetheart but the second she's tired she turns into a major jerk. She also gets into her "crackhead mode" where she flies laps around the room for like 10 minutes straight(currently doing this as im writing this)


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

Name: Evian

Picture :wf lutino:

Sex: DNA Female

Mutation: Cinnamon Whiteface Lutino

Hatch date (if known): 2012

Favorite Toys: Anything plastic (loves to bite the bits off plastic lacing) and grapevine wreathes. 

Favorite Foods: Millet and warm birdie bread

Bio: Came from a fantastic breeder, who loves on her babies from the day they're hatched, constantly reinforcing them and encouraging them to be both friendly and independent. Fully fledged as a baby and quite an accomplished flier. She now loves my husband and became his first-ever parrot of his own. She still lets mom scritch and play with her when dad is at work, though. 

Personality quirks: She doesn't like other birds. She likes to sit on my husband's foot and watch TV.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Ooooh fun idea, Echolalia!


Name: Dallas (Dally)

Picture: 



Sex: Female

Mutation: Loosefeather Pearl split pied

Hatch date (if known): March 10th 2010

Favorite Toys: Willow, foraging toys

Favorite Foods: Banana shaped Zupreem pellets, toast

Bio: Bought from a local breeder, handfed. Super sweet from day one.

Personality quirks: Eats with her feet, super clingy, cannot be alone (separation anxiety), super gentle and tolerant, extra snuggly. food thief.




Name: Tsukasa (Tsuka)

Picture:



Sex: Male

Mutation: Pearl split pied cinnamon whiteface

Hatch date (if known): March 2nd 2010

Favorite Toys: Anything he can destroy, wood toys, foraging toys

Favorite Foods: Canary grass seed, toast, birdie bread, pumpkin seeds

Bio: Adopted off of kijiji, parent raised, untame. Not from best home. Has a history of flight problems. 

Personality quirks: Moody and unpredictable, but sweet on his good days. We call him our bipolar birdie. Loves people. Talks up a storm. Has learned to hold things in his feet.


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

Name: Aiko.

Picture: 









Sex: Female

Mutation: Cinnamon split for pied.

Hatch date: August 1st 2009

Favorite Toys: Zippers, mouse/keyboard cords, shreddables and foraging toys.

Favorite Foods: Bread, pumpkinseeds and popcorn.

Bio: Adopted from a good breeder that we know, parent raised/handfed. very sweet and cuddly.

Personality quirks: A total velcro bird when it comes to bf. very calm and quiet. Lives for sitting with my bf, getting scritches and food. She has only one perch inside of the cage where she wishes to be scritched. 


Name: Taro.

Picture:









Sex: Male

Mutation: Whiteface

Hatch date : may 11th 2010.

Favorite Toys: Stolen drinking straws, remotes, cords, shreddables and foraging toys.

Favorite Foods: popcorn, peppers, millet and bread

Bio: We bought him from the same breeder as Aiko when he was 8 weeks or so. also parent raised/bit handfed.

Personality quirks: Very jealous of bf because Aiko is crazy about him, he can be a real jerk to both of them when it comes to that. loves to sit with me and try to get my attention (I sometimes pretend to sleep on the couch) the longer I ignore him, the harder he whistles, makes kissing sounds, acts funny and preens my eyebrows. Loves running very fast over the top the aquarium (because of the sound?) and whistling very hard with his beak in our ear.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Neat thread! I love this idea!
I need to do this for Maverick once I get to know him better. C:


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I love reading about other people's tiels 

Name: Smokey



Sex: Male

Mutation: Cinnamon split pearl pied

Hatch date (if known): April 2006

Favorite Toys: Anything with a bell on it!

Favorite Foods: Apart from seed, anything i'm eating. Trying to encourage with new foods, which has been easier since i've had Echo

Bio: Came from a friend who really didn't know how cockatiels were supposed to be kept. I loooked after him whilst she went on holiday in May 2012, and he's been with me ever since!

Personality quirks: Crankiness personified! He also has some real clown moments too though and i love to hear him sing! Loves music and to chirp along whenever i'm whistling something. Not very good at picking up actual tunes, but what he lacks in ability he makes up for in effort 


Name: Echo



Sex: Female

Mutation: Whiteface pearl pied

Hatch date (if known): est Oct 2012

Favorite Toys: A set of four plastic balls with bells in them. Also, feathers or anything that can be destroyed with the beak! It's amazing how many wheat/vine/natural type toys i've got through since i've had her.

Favorite Foods: Absolutely anything. Except pasta. When i tried that she chucked it all out of the food bowl then pulled the food bowl off and threw it on the floor. Obviously not impressed.

Bio: Bought Echo from a pet store. It was a choice between going out for new years eve or getting a new bird, look who won out!

Personality quirks: Echo has been extremely friendly and fearless since i got her. Within a day she was perching on my finger and asking for scritches. She follows Smokey around like a lost little puppy looking for affection but he's not bothered unless he gets *ahem* something from her. Am trying to tame her more so she will get her scritches from me since Smokey is a big ole meany


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Name: Skiddles aka Skiddle Bum

Picture:









Sex: Female

Mutation: Cinnamon Pearl

Hatch date (if known): December 12

Favorite Toys: Bell, number 6 key on laptop, computer mouse

Favorite Foods: MUNG BEANS!!!! (and they make her breath stink) apple, corn, and chilli seeds

Bio: Skiddles came from a breeder but unfortunately was not a well baby. She needed six injections . But she's all better now. 
She got her name "Skiddles" because she was skidding around inside the box in the car when we were driving her home. 

Personality quirks: Loves the sound of her own voice. Wolf whistles like a champion! Will spar and box with her bell for ages. Definite Velcro birdie! She thinks she owns the place and that we are just her slaves and food providers. Very snuggly and loves scratches and kisses.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Name: Cookie

Picture:









Sex: Male

Mutation: Grey split pied pearl WF

Hatch date (if known): May 2012

Favorite Toys: anything with a bell and my mouse

Favorite Foods: Anything I am eatting

Bio: Got him from a breeder with his sister, it was love at first sight x3 it was an instant bond, he wanted everything to do with me.

Personality quirks: He's the boss and he lets me know it. He also won't eat anything other then seed unless I eat it first. He's a cuddly little boy and loves to tell him self he's a pretty bird.

Name: Cherrio

Picture:









Sex: Unknown

Mutation: Pied maybe split cinnamon 

Hatch date (if known): April 4th 2013

Favorite Toys: Mom and dad (crash and Ice cream)

Favorite Foods: Anything Mom and dad eat

Bio: My dad's tiels ended up having babies and Cheerio is the only baby to hatch s/he just turned a week today.

Personality quirks: He "talks" A lot and is always hungry he gets both mom and dad feeding him.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Name: Maverick

Picture:










Sex: Male

Mutation:*Grey pied split pearl

Hatch date (if known): ?November 2011?

Favorite Toys: a toy he has with knots, beads, and a bell. He likes playing with mine and my dad's hair too.

Favorite Foods: sunflower seeds

Bio: I bought Maverick from a lady who's daughter was allergic to him. She had gotten him from the original owner who was selling him because she had too many birds. So within two months Maverick had 3 owners. I'm the 3rd and hope to be his permanent caretaker. 

Personality quirks: He likes to whistle at exactly 7 am every morning (he was late this morning) for a few minutes and then go right back to sleep. He also sings after a shower. He's still skittish of hands but will step up if he needs to get somewhere. He's not afraid of most strange surfaces and loves exploring on and under my bed.
His current favorite activity is sitting on my knee to preen.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

*Name*: Solaire










*Sex*: Male

*Mutation*: Pastelface pied

*Hatch date*: 2011

*Favorite Toys*: Feathers

*Favorite Foods*: Butternut squash, broccoli, rice

*Bio*: I found Solaire for adoption on Craigslist; his owner of two years had had him since he was a baby but was moving and couldn't take him along.

*Personality quirks*: He is a lover boy! Loves to sing and impress people. He used to be able to whistle the Star Wars Imperial March and the Andy Griffith song but I guess he's mostly forgotten them now. He can also supposedly say "Who's a good bird" but I've yet to hear it. He sits on my shoulder for at least an hour a day getting scritches. He's a very gentle, good-natured and even-tempered bird.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

*Name*: Astrid










*Sex*: Female

*Mutation*: Whiteface pearl (pied? Not sure)

*Hatch date*: Mid/late 2012

*Favorite Toys*: Anything! Especially shreddables.

*Favorite Foods*: Millet

*Bio*: Astrid was purchased as a baby in Wisconsin, by a lady, as a gift for her granddaughter. She then found her way to Phoenix, where she joined her second home. The little girl did not have much time for Astrid, and she spent all her time alone in a dirty little cage. Her only comfort was her mirror. Her home was very chaotic with many children and other pets, and she was afraid. A few months later the family decided to rehome her. A member of another bird forum found her listed on Craigslist, posted the ad, and I came across it. I just felt that Astrid was meant to be with me, illogical as it was (since I live in Oregon, nowhere near Arizona!). The lady took Astrid in and fostered her for a month for me. It just so happened that her mother lives in Portland, and went to visit her...she was able to bring Astrid back on the plane, and now she is finally in her forever home. She's still wary of people, but is loving life and all the things she never enjoyed before (toys, good food, space and freedom to move around, a flock. Soon she will also have the gift of flight once more.

*Personality quirks*: Very curious, playful and intelligent. If she had been shown more love and kindness from humans earlier I'm sure she would be very friendly. I hope we can still get there someday.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

*Name:* Candy
*Picture :* (below)
*Sex: *Female
*Mutation :* Lutino
*Hatch date:* April 15, 2011
*Favorite toys:* Computer keys, Hair bands, Feathers
*Favorite foods:* chicken, peas, pasta and rice, spray millet, well, anything, LOL she is not picky
*Bio:* I purchased Candy in October 2011 when she was six months old from a private breeder. She was the only one left together with her brother, who was also a lutino tiel. She was handfed and already loved humans.
*Personality Quirks:* Sweet, quiet, cuddly. Likes her beak rubbed for hours, loves to hang out with her humans. Not so much in love with her boyfriend Tony, LOL, but they do follow each other and eat together. She is a really nice bird, but she does like to nibble on our skin - she is an enthusiastic preener, LOL


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

*Name:* Tony
*Picture:* (below)
*Sex: *Male
*Mutation:* Cinnamon yellowface grey (something like that)
*Hatch Date:* Fall 2011
*Favorite Toys:* computer, pencils and pens, letters, anything shiny, hairbrushes, anything forbidden LOL including the toilet brush 
*Favorite Foods:* Eggs, millet, pasta and chicken, well he is always too busy to eat, hehe, though he likes to steal things off of my plate
*Bio:* I purchased Tony right around Christmas 2011 from a privately owned bird store, he was handfed by a breeder though
*Personality Quirks:* He loves me, though he whistles to Candy, LOL, and gets very protective of his lady when she bathes in the dog dish, LOL. He is a great male cockatiel, fairly quiet for a male, but he does say a few things such as "Who is a pretty boy" and "Whatcha doing", he likes to learn tunes from me. He is always in my business and is very funny. He is my little naughty clown.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

:lol: Tony guards her when she's taking her bath
what a gentleman


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

urbandecayno5 said:


> :lol: Tony guards her when she's taking her bath
> what a gentleman


I am not kidding, he is nuts!! She goes for the dog water dish and starts splashing around, and he walks around it. (it's in the kitchen) Then I come to cook dinner and he chases my feet with an open beak, LOL What a nutty boy. Though it is sweet that he is trying to protect his girlfriend, LOL


----------



## EvilLeia (Apr 22, 2013)

Name: Birdie



Sex: Male

Mutation: Normal grey

Hatch date (if known): Spring 2005

Favorite Toys: Unopened mail, a shoestring he found on an exploration to the hallway his second day here, anything shreddable.

Favorite Foods: Toast, pasta and millet. 

Bio: Came to me from a breeder that had a few too many birds and wanted to downsize the flock. Was parentfed/raised and said to not like people all too much but has proven otherwise as he's quite affectionate and never turns down cuddles and kisses. 

Personality quirks: Is a total velcro bird, rarely ever leaves my side and flies after me if I go to another room without him. Wolfwhistles like a pro (preferably right in my ear), also learning Superman-theme and Who's afraid of the big bad wolf. Goes nuts for the smell of garlic, but doesn't get any no matter how much he tries to suck up to me. When getting cuddles he sticks his beak into my mouth or nose and gets offended if I stop. Every now and then preens my hair and chirps merrily whilst doing it. Likes helping out doing the dishes and sneak a drink from the tap.


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

Name: Echo

Picture









Sex: Male

Mutation: White Face Grey

Hatch date (if known): Jan 2008

Favorite Toys: rope perches, swings, curtian... bells

Favorite Foods: anything salty, he likes chicken, the little carnivore!

Bio: Echo was the first cockatiel I owned, we had some as kids but he was MY first.  I got him from a breeder in Virginia as my personal Christmas gift. Got to meet his parents and everything! I remember how excited I was about getting him because I had never seen anything but the traditional mutations like grey, pied, and pearl. Never even heard of a White Faced cockatiel. Echo bonded to me very fast and despite almost everything I've read he has always been a one person bird. I love him to bits! He's so cuddly and will just hang out with me all day long if i let him 

Personality quirks: Echo is, like i said, very one person. Often "mainly to men" if they get near me he will hiss or spread his wings and bob up and down with his beak open! Like he's a big scary eagle or something lol!! Echo loves to call my other pets names, "bird brain" and make alarm sounds, neighbors have came over a few times thinking our fire alarm was going off. but he also can be very quiet. Echo's favorite game is fetch. he will go bring me toys, even small cat toys and have me toss them. he loves walking around like a little dog and following me xD it's so funny. and if he can't see me he will call for me until i come get him. or call him in which case he comes flying!


Name: Eclipse

Picture









Sex: Male

Mutation: DYC Pastel Face Cinamon pied

Hatch date (if known): Sep 2008

Favorite Toys: ladders, chewing on necklaces or watches, climbing on anything!!

Favorite Foods: Salad, and noodles are his favs

Bio: I got Eclipse mainly to be Echo's "room mate" as I was finishing highschool and had less time to spend one on one with Echo. I still let him out and everything but had less snuggle time. Eclipse however has one nasty temper on some days and used to get into fights and pull out Echos tail feathers. Luckily he stopped that years ago.  but he still is a lot more shy about being touched and will often mock bite at you if you try to pick him up. but he is so gorgeous and on his good days he is amazing!! I love watching him fly 

Personality quirks: Eclipse was almost 1 when i got him and came with some bad words he had picked up. it took a long time to teach him to say nice things and stop the bad words. now he is happy to sit around going "pretty pretty pretty pretty pretty pretty pretty buuuuurd" and will sound like a broken CD with it! hahaha! he screams and hisses sometimes for no reason, especially around older people "60's up" I almost wonder if he had a bad experience with an older person.. he loves to fly and having a flight harness has dramatically calmed his bad temper! Eclipse is HUGE for a tiel, almost 16 inched from head to tip of tail. I was told he would get smaller or rather even out with age but he's ridiculously large for a tiel i think. his parents must of been pretty big too huh?


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

*Name:* Chew










*Sex:* Female

*Mutation:* Lutino

*Favorite Toys:* The toy on the right (pictured above). She loves to sleep on it in the cage

*Favorite Foods:* Corn, broccoli, sweet potato, cilantro leaves, rice puffs 

*Bio:* Chew was bought as a baby back in 2011. It was love at first sight and we bonded instantly. 

*Personality quirks:* She's quite sassy. She screeches her heart out when she hears me coming home and awaits at the cage door when I walk in the house. She loves having pats and scratches, and loves to cuddle up on those cold winter days


*Name:* Azazel










*Sex:* Male

*Mutation:* Cinnamon 

*Favorite Toys:* The shiny, dangly dice that has bells attatched to it at the end. He occasionally picks fights with it as well when it doesn't 'preen' Azazel.

*Favorite Foods:* Corn, rice puffs, goes crazy over whole meal bread

*Bio:* I bought azazel from the same pet store I got chew not long after I got her. I got him because I didnt want Chew to be lonely while I was studying/working. He was so nervous the first year, but he's adapting well and occasionally approaches me for pats 

*Personality quirks:* He's a great singer. Sometimes I see him singing to the birds outside, heart wings and all. He's also a great father. He did most of the feeding while Chew was just chilling in the cage.


*Name:* Mango










Sex: Female?

Mutation: Lutino

Hatch date (if known): February 21, 2013

Favorite Toys: Anything that happens to be on me; buttons, necklace, hair clips, as well as my keyboard and cables (not really a toy but Mango likes climbing on them)

Favorite Foods: Not a picky eater. Eats anything I offer it with the exception of carrots. Does not touch carrots.

Bio: The lone survivor of three, Mango was hatched in February. As mango is getting older (bigger), I'm finding it a little hard to tell Mango and Chew apart now...

Personality quirks: Being an adorable little fluff ball! Mango is a velcro bird and would like nothing more than to be sitting on my shoulder. Even when she's with other people, she would soon fly back to me (I love this about Mango xD). Mango can be a bit of a sooky la-la when she doesn't get her way, and would cry till she gets her way. Not sure if this is still a baby thing, but I find it adorable in a way. She's also a curious birdy and likes to explore when not sitting on my shoulder


----------



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

*Name*: Chase

*Picture*



*Sex*: Male 

*Mutation*: Grey split to pied 

*Hatch date* (if known): Julyish 2012. 

*Favorite Toys*: Bells, and any wicker balls.

*Favorite Foods*: Millet and a veggie mix

*Bio*: I adopted him on September 1, 2012 after my first cockatiel passed away. He is such a little rascal, and my favourite of the four.

*Personality quirks*: He loves scritches, and will nip you if you stop. He turns his head almost completely around to get more. He wolf whistles at me every morning when I open up the curtain for the boys. He also cries out when he hears me come home from work, and doesn't stop until I come in for a kiss and cuddle.

*Name*: Storm

*Picture*



*Sex*: Male 

*Mutation*: Whiteface Pied

*Hatch date* (if known): September 2012ish? 

*Favorite Toys*: Bells, wicker balls, ropes, beads.

*Favorite Foods*: Millet, veggies, anything really

*Bio*: My mum picked him out because she wanted another bird. He was a grumpy little thing, but fit in very quickly. I adopted him November 3, 2012 

*Personality quirks*: He cries out when he hears me come home from work with Chase. He refuses scritches and gives me 'the look' when I try. He likes to be the centre of attention, and will climb all over me. Love baths, and will often try and get in to the spray bath I get Stevie. Storm and Chase are the two I take into the shower. He learnt his wolf whistle from me, and we can tell because it's really slow like mine because I can't whistle! He loves playing up for the camera, and does the most hilarious poses!

*Name*: Tilly

*Picture*



*Sex*: Male 

*Mutation*: Cinnamon Lutino

*Hatch date* (if known): October 2012ish?

*Favorite Toys*: Beads

*Favorite Foods*: Millet & assorted veggies

*Bio*: Tilly was adopted December 8, 2012 as I knew I was getting a third bird and wanted an even amount. I wanted a girl called Tilly that was Lutino, and was told Tilly was. DNA tests prove that wrong.

*Personality quirks*: Tilly is very shy. He hates water. He hates being touched. He only lets Stevie preen him. He follows Stevie around as much as possible, however a horrible wing cut by the aviary I got him from has left him essentially flightless. He sits on his play gym under Stevie when Stevie sits on the door frame. He is very quiet, but sometimes waddles up to my mum to sit on her foot.

B]Name[/B]: Stevie (original name Stevie Wonder)

*Picture*



*Sex*: Male 

*Mutation*: Cinnamon 

*Hatch date* (if known): unknown

*Favorite Toys*: Beads, his play gym

*Favorite Foods*: Birdie Bread 

*Bio*: Stevie was originally Stevie Wonder, and lived on a chicken farm with my best friends Mother in Law. Stevie had a mate, who died of old age. my friends Mother in Law wanted Stevie to go to a home with lots of birds, so I adopted him on December 17, 2012. He completed my beautiful flock.

*Personality quirks* Stevie does not like skin. He only gets scritches from my dad who uses his beard. He sings, and sometimes mimics chickens. He loves hanging around with my dad, and when my dad whistles to him, he will fly from the bird room to anywhere in the house. He loves having a spray bottle bath on top of the cage. Tilly is his best friend, and will often be seen hanging out on the play gym with him, or preening him


----------

